# Sondertasten auf Tastatur



## c_n (7. November 2005)

Hi alle

Ich habe auf meiner Tastatur Spezialknöpfe die ich bis jetzt nicht gebraucht hab, doch jetzt würde ich sie gern verwenden ( für weiter, zurück, stop, play im Windows media Player).
Wo muss ich das einstellen oder brauch ich da gar ein spezielles Programm dazu?

Liebe Grüsse c_n


----------



## turboprinz (8. November 2005)

HiHo,
wie sollen wir dir das denn sagen können wenn wir nicht einmal wissen was für eine Tastatur du besitzt?

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. November 2005)

Falls du zu der Tastatur eine CD beiliegen hast, solltest du die darauf enthaltene Software installieren.


----------



## turboprinz (8. November 2005)

HiHo,
oder du schaust einfach mal im Internet auf der Herstellerseite nach nem passenden Treiber!

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------

